# Minot Chapter Delta Waterfowl Mtg 27 Jun 05



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We are having our next Delta Waterfowl meeting for Minot and the surrounding area. The meeting will start at 6:30 PM on the 27th of June at Erik's house. Here is a map
[siteimg]1655[/siteimg]

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post up here if you are going to attend. If we get no replies or if this night is not good we will reschedule.

At this meeting we will be laying down our goals and hopefully choosing some roles.[/b]


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

deleted date has been changed!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Whats the date for the next meeting?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Date change please see first post.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> We are having our next Delta Waterfowl meeting for Minot and the surrounding area. The meeting will start at 6:30 PM on the 27th of June at Erik's house.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post up here if you are going to attend.


Sounds good! :wink: If you need anything let me know...


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I'll be in attendence!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

it is on Monday?... how about wed or thrusday would be good for me


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

yes that is a Monday. Besides BB have not heard from anybody else. How about you dblkluk?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've got Greg, Shane and probably Steve, and of course Teal and myself!
And a not sure on the rest. A couple more maybe!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hopefully!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Let me know how the meeting goes tonight...

If you have any questions let me know. I will be around, just give me a call on my cell phone if you need a response right away.

ST


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Porkchop I am going to try to make it down there


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

PC,

Sent you a PM, will try and make it!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Muleys&Honkers4life said:


> PC,
> 
> Sent you a PM, will try and make it!


Sent you a reply.

SOTAMAN if you want to follow me or hop in with me give me a call at home. I plan to leave between 5:45 - 6:00.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Give me a call if you guys have any questions...

Scott


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Last minute conflict came up guys sorry I can't be there. Let me know what goes down.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We did not have a huge turnout last night but we did have some new faces which is great. We set some goals like we plan to have our Banquet in Sep 2006. Mostl likely in between the early and regular seasons. We also plan to do a project over the winter like make duck and goose nests. We did not vote any officers because we felt there should be more people there. We still got some stuff decided and then had time to shoot, drink some beers sitting next to the bonfire and then go to the new Sawyer Bar and drink a few there.

Also we decided to pretty much set the meetings on the 3rd Thurs of each month. Erik can correct me on this if I am wrong. So t he next meeting will be on 21 July. It was also decided to push the meetings to 7:00PM. Thank you to everyone that came out!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I should add that we have not come up with a name for our chapter so if anybody had any ideas feel free to post up.


----------

